# Blue



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Here is my new blues and blue pearls

Morkullan's Vynona, blue ssh doe




























With her nude pal Dream Of Luck









Fancy Mouse' Carbon sh, doe
with her mate Always Victory black blue- and extreme carrier.



























Victory is born her with me









-Heeeelp, please...









And two pearls from Finland. Blue pearl
The dark one is the doe


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!!! i LOOOVEE blues


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

They are STUNNING! I love em!!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, they are so beautiful!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Lottiz,

great! They are the true pe/pe, right?

Best regards, Roland


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Roland; No, I found out they are aa/Bb/dd/sisi, so they are not true pearls but silver blue.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

they are all GORGEOUS


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I really like their depth of color. It's amazing the difference you can see in poor blues and good blues (which yours are).



Lottiz said:


> Roland; No, I found out they are aa/Bb/dd/sisi, so they are not true pearls but silver blue.


This is often what standard pearls are in the US and UK, minus the blue. So that's probably why they're called "blue pearls."


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I was so excited to see the pearls!
But then I read down in the comment! 

They're still absolutely beautiful. I love them!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I think silver blue is a more accurate description of these mice, pearls should be very, very pale. They are beautiful though, I like the way they look sparkly 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

SarahY said:


> I think silver blue is a more accurate description of these mice, pearls should be very, very pale. They are beautiful though, I like the way they look sparkly
> 
> Sarah xxx


I agree on both counts.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Yea, I also agree. if they aren't pe/pe they aren't pearls, but the genetic don't take a way their beauty. I will use the name _silver blue_ for them to be honest and don't confuse people.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Lottiz said:


> Yea, I also agree. if they aren't pe/pe they aren't pearls,


I did not say that.

pe/pe is one type of pearl. a/a B/b si/si is the pearl of the show bench in the US and UK.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Our pearls are indeed a/a B/b si/si, but they are pale, nearly white ticked very lightly with black and silvery grey. I would expect a blue pearl to be off-white ticked very lightly with blue. It's a difference in phenotype rather than genotype 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Lottiz said:


> Yea, I also agree. if they aren't pe/pe they aren't pearls, but the genetic don't take a way their beauty. I will use the name _silver blue_ for them to be honest and don't confuse people.


This is an honest and helpful way. Confusions have a good tradition in the mouse fancy, just think about "dove" in the US and Europe, but it makes sense to avoid further confusions. 
Thank you, Lottiz, I start to appreciate your knowledge and input more and more ...









Roland


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice! I love silvered blue.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Roland said:


> Lottiz said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, I also agree. if they aren't pe/pe they aren't pearls, but the genetic don't take a way their beauty. I will use the name _silver blue_ for them to be honest and don't confuse people.
> ...


What about the doves? Please, tell me  , I have never hear about it i think.... :roll:



Jack Garcia said:


> Lottiz said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, I also agree. if they aren't pe/pe they aren't pearls,
> ...


About the fenotype and genotype there is a very confused using of the fenotype Cream in sweden.... Some (I'm one of them) want to say Bone about aa cece, but in GB this is cream... In finland cream is a A/* cchcch variety. And I think the true cream is the a mouse with a beautiful pale bled of yellow. I know of the problems connected with A and thats why I once asked about cream made out of recessive red.

This kind of confusing makes it hard to discuss colors in different countries (forums of example). If I'm asking for creams from GB and Finland I'm getting two different genotypes. If I ask for peals i got silver blue... :| _Silvered_ blue is even more exact, thank you moustress  , because Silver is something else _aaddpp_...and this is _not_ black eyed silver, it's silvered blue.

Maybe this is a hot potato, I don't know, but I really think it's better to talk about genotypes, and don't mix up the fenotypes with different genotypes the way it does to day...
And I'm sorry my english is so bad... we can have a much deeper genetic discussion in swedish if you want


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

>


Hilarious! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

My opinion is one is a blue agouti and the others silver greys !!!


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

I'll be back. said:


> My opinion is one is a blue agouti and the others silver greys !!!


But your wrong


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I love being wrong ! if one is clever the resulting learning adds to knowledge. On the openminded side, I have viewed them as what they look like on the surface.This would be the basis of my Opinion as an Exhibitor/judge. (ex-judge-re joined this year). My opinion as a geneticist may well agree with you. :roll: -


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

I'll be back. said:


> I love being wrong ! if one is clever the resulting learning adds to knowledge. On the openminded side, I have viewed them as what they look like on the surface.This would be the basis of my Opinion as an Exhibitor/judge. (ex-judge-re joined this year). My opinion as a geneticist may well agree with you. :roll: -


You nailed the problem! i like the Finnish judger Anniina Tuura wrote down the genotype at the notes to the exhibitors just to show why they where in the wrong class.

In this case we are looking at photos, taken inside with flash and electric lamp (yellow light). It's always hard to get photos perfect so they can lie and get pictures of ticked coats even if they are selfs.

-L


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Soo prettty!!! <3


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I keep getting silver blues and although pretty I don't want to produce them.They are born as self blue.This one is almost completely silvered ,just the head to go.Yours are lovely,are you able to exhibit them.They are not a variety here.
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=5257


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

SarahC; I love your silver blues (pearls)!
In sweden we can exhibit silver grey, silver brown and silver fawn as accepted varieties, so I can't see why we can't compose a standard and allow silver blue too... 
*Pearls* are accepted.
http://www.svemus.com/pearl.htm

I used a program for translation:



> The knitted versions are usually a darker base color, that color of hair at the back against the skin, while a darker color tipping / tilting, ie the color of the hair tips. The contrasting color bands are named color and located between the tip and bottom paint color, the hair near the top. The darker the color will return in a single solid color interspersed hairs. The ticking is meant an element of another color. A common error in the knitted versions is that the back is darker than the sides, so-called "Eel".
> 
> POINTS OF PEARL
> 30 COLOR
> ...


And *silvered*:
http://www.svemus.com/silvrerade.htm



> Color -
> GREY: primer shall be as black as possible. Eye black. (aasisi)
> BROWN: must be a rich golden brown that of Agouti. Eye black.
> FAWN: shall be fluorescent orange.
> ...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you.We can exhibit the same varieties as you.No one is exhibiting silver fawns here.I keep thinking about making some but so many varieties,so little space :roll:


----------

